# Saturday grouper trip



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Despite the forecast for nasty seas and wind, fellow PFF'er James Sig and I went in search of a grouper bite on the nearshore wrecks, reefs and ledges in 75 to 85 ft. Yes, we stayed in state waters. I spent the ENTIRE time holding the boat on spots so James could put down some great looking pinfish that he found us for bait the night before. For about 4 hrs we never got a decent show of anything and never caught anything but a few short AJ,s and then finally a keeper each. After getting really beat up and wind blasted we decided to call it in as we were about 10 miles from the Destin pass to the east. Like always on the trip home, if my path takes me near a wreck or reef that I havent been to in a while....we stop and drop. Haha....these guys were waiting for us!

A 13+ lb'er and 15+ lb'er. Sure made that rough a** ride back into 4 to 6 ft head seas a little better! Cold, rough, and wet were the words for the day. I gotta thank my son Jack for the new Gortex rainsuit that him and Santa gave me for Christmas...you rule dude.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Way to fight it of you guys a hardcore


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Dang pass time. Thats some pretty work on your fish and I'm sure you are going to enjoy a great grouper dinner tonight.


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

sweet catch


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

one more drop seems to always payoff, good catch. I gotta get some nomex if it's gonna make me that tough.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats on some fine groupers.


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

*Iffy*

I wasn't sure I wanted to go when David called me Sat AM. I'd had another trip canceled already due to weather forecast. The plan was to run over and look at the pass and make a decision, I was sure we could have picked up a couple of redfish under the Destin bridge if it looked too bad. The pass wasn't all that bad and off we went. Wind never changed around to the NE as was forecast which made for a bumpier ride home. Anyway it turned out petty well, I'm glad we gave it a try. You never know unless you go.
We saw lots of bonito but they were pretty elusive, I missed two on the same cast when they bent the hook on my pompano jig, my drag was set too tight :whistling:, and I didn't get another shot as they were motoring. I guess I need to make a few with beefier hooks if I want to tangle with bone heads.


----------



## Bigshamoo (Sep 21, 2008)

*everytime i have one more drop, i seem to answer for it when i come thru the door a lil later than projected. I may need to find a good divorce lawyer who has some closer spots to fish! nice catch guys!*


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Bigshamoo said:


> *everytime i have one more drop, i seem to answer for it when i come thru the door a lil later than projected. I may need to find a good divorce lawyer who has some closer spots to fish! nice catch guys!*


I hear ya brutha! We have the hardest time leaving...especially when we have like 6 cigar minnows left or just 2 more good live baits. We have come home many nights after 10 pm by saying "one more drop"!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

ONE MORE DROP... LOL!!!!!!!!!!! Remember saying that a time or two. 

Nice catch.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

David and James I hear you brother.If it was up to my crew they would never come in.Good catch on the gags and way to make the best of the rough weather.See you out there next time.Gene


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

heck yea, sweet report


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Bigshamoo said:


> *everytime i have one more drop, i seem to answer for it when i come thru the door a lil later than projected. I may need to find a good divorce lawyer who has some closer spots to fish! nice catch guys!*


Just let her know your in charge and you'll be home when you take a notion!


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Jealous  Very nice job.


----------

